# The old forge, Kirkheaton, Northumberland. Dec 08.



## Sabtr (Dec 2, 2008)

The old forge (not that old!), Kirkheaton was a special treat for me. I happened upon it completely by chance. 
Remember - if you see something out of place - investigate!

The forge is right next to the old chapel in Kirkheaton. I literally fell over an old metal horse-drawn plough buried deep in the frosted long grass.




A bit miffed that it had tripped me I opened my eyes a bit more and looked into the corrugated metal shed which it was against.

When I looked inside I couldn't believe my eyes. "I must be seeing things" I thought. "Surely stuff like this doesn't get left lying round these days" I mumbled as I decided what to do. 

Kirkheaton is an odd place. There must be only 20 houses in the whole village. It is also home to a haulage company, a church and a defensive tower which has sadly been converted to accomodation.
I had chatted to the farmers wife (yes I know ) and she informed me that there is about to be considerable development of the disused buildings at its north boundary. I had asked about the forge and she simply laughed and smiled. I still don't know why!

I love forges. I left school and was an aprentice welder/blacksmith at Ashington Colliery. The job didn't last however. Politics etc saw to that. I still have a soft spot for all things metal and hot. I had found what had been calling me to the village.

The old forge.




It may look a mess to many on this forum but everything you need is there. Leaves and rubbish can hide lots of stuff but if you look harder....all is there.

Spare bellows. They looked burst and old but wow! The studs and the stitching was amazing. I was looking at rustic industry at its best. 

An old barrow. I have never seen a wheel like it. The barrow was simply parked up and left. Fantastic!




We used these to make things round. This one is in the center of the floor. The floor was deep with tools and leaves. I could have stayed there all week!




For all us brick fetishests out there I found this. It was the only thing in the forge which I posed for a shot. I killed me not moving, holding, using anything in there. 




I guess that modern technology eventually caught up with the forge. This wheel was left lying to one side. 
Someone will know the car it is from I'm sure!




The work bench. An old vice meets new on here. Tools were strewn everywhere.




More hand tools. This time they are for fixing/sharpening. All stacked up and awaiting the blacksmith. An old box below holds many old tools and hinges.




How often do you find an old anvil left lying? Not often is the reply. Apart from the weight factor they are quite valuble nowadays. This one had a nasty groove in it but it would still sell quite easily. Notice the frost forming on it. I think it would take a week just to defrost!




The forge itself. Not that old but the principle was! It was built very badly but it has still managed to last. With a bit of work I could have made this work in less than a day.




There was also a corner cupboard for less forge tollerant articles. Bottles to you and me and also a shelf reserved for non-ferrous metalic items.







I thoroughly enjoyed this magical location. The forge was the last thing I expected to find and I can say I'm glad I did.

In a few years time the old forge and the adjoining old chapel will be no more. Progress and change will wipe them away for ever. I have done my part in recording its last quiet days.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 2, 2008)

Fantastical magical. THIS is why I rate rural over urban any day


----------



## Lightbuoy (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah, a great treasure trove. This reminds me of the one they featured on BBC's Restoration a year or so back. Ta for sharing matey.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## BigLoada (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow mate another nice one from Kirkheaton, you have been busy! Its all great stuff, the bellows in particular.And the old bottles...great!


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh, wow. You must have had a field day in there. What a brill find.


----------



## and7barton (Dec 2, 2008)

Why don't you find out where you stand regarding ownership of it, if anyone does. Then get in there and light up that forge.......get swing that hammer.
What a find !


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm pleased you all enjoyed it as much as I did. It is the stuff I dream of finding though stuff such as this is becoming rarer by the day.

Thanks for all the good comments.


----------



## fatdeeman (Dec 2, 2008)

What a find!

I really enjoyed these two posts.

I hope you took a souvenir, I'm normally against such things but sometimes it's better than letting everything slowly turn to dust or worse still get piled into a scrap container when someone decides to level the place.

Must be a lot of museum worthy stuff there.


----------



## infromthestorm (Dec 2, 2008)

*The old forge*

We are losing all our industrial heritage,one day children will ask "what is a forge ?" Thankfully sausage captured some of the magic


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 3, 2008)

fatdeeman said:


> What a find!
> 
> I really enjoyed these two posts.
> 
> ...



I never take things. I may pick something up but not here. Apart from the legality of it I have a huge respect for sites like this. The villagers (remember - they live very close by and I was a possible threat to their harmony) allowed me to do what I did that day. I pushed my luck to the limit in this village and despite a friendly ticking off I respect the villagers immensely. Although they live a lonely life there they knew that one day some important history will be gone. They let the big bloke with the camera record it for posterity. Marvelous! 

I will probably never find a place like this again (though I will keep trying) and finding it has made me a very happy bloke.

There probably is a lot of museum quality stuff lying round there. Fair enough a lot of the mess is more modern but mixed in with that was some incredible workmanship. At one point I found a hand twisted metal cake griddle lying broken and ready to be mended. I found it too difficult to get a good shot of it (plus wrong camera) but when I looked closer I could see the blacksmiths toolmarks. It immediately took me back to many years ago in my apprentiship and I instantly knew there and then how to make it. It's odd how you never forget some things.

At home I do have a small collection of hand made hammers (somewhere!) and marvel at how each is unique. They all "drive" differently and were obviously made for specific purposes. 

Maybe I should make my own small forge for my retirement at my future property? I think that answer is a definate yes. My partner is into all things crafty and would appreciate my work no end.


----------



## dave (Dec 6, 2008)

well done on this great find a real time capsule there i think its only right that everything is just left as it is a reminder of times past which as you say maybe becoming harder to find now or maybe not i think its a case of keep looking and hoping.


----------



## and7barton (Dec 7, 2008)

Sausage said:


> Maybe I should make my own small forge for my retirement at my future property? I think that answer is a definate yes. My partner is into all things crafty and would appreciate my work no end.



I used to have a forge in my own workshop. It didn't take long to knock it up from scrap metal. I also bought an anvil. After a while though I found that neither item was being used enough and didn't warrant the space they occupied so I sold them on. Made a couple of wrought iron gates though whilst I had them. Very satisfying.


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 7, 2008)

and7barton said:


> I used to have a forge in my own workshop. It didn't take long to knock it up from scrap metal. I also bought an anvil. After a while though I found that neither item was being used enough and didn't warrant the space they occupied so I sold them on. Made a couple of wrought iron gates though whilst I had them. Very satisfying.



Satisfaction is everything. The blacksmiths skills may look easy to many but believe me they're not! 
I think to re-open a forge for myself as a hobby would be a good distraction. After all it's better than going shopping in the Metro-center on a Saturday morning. Now that would be bad!


----------



## Mr Sam (Dec 7, 2008)

check out the old sidevalve head gasget


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 7, 2008)

That looks pretty cool. Come to think of it there is an old forge down the road from me i've never checked out


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 8, 2008)

Goldie87 said:


> That looks pretty cool. Come to think of it there is an old forge down the road from me i've never checked out



Go on then! I'd love to see the pics if anythings left. The thing about the forge here is that it actually looked like an old shed thingy. I really wasn't expecting to see what I did.


----------



## the|td4 (Dec 10, 2008)

Lovely mate ! 

Exactly the sort of site I love, and you earn points for not robbing the place like some would. I never pinch things either or there'd be nothing left for the next person to take photos of. 

Excellent stuff I'm very impressed


----------



## Marley85 (Jun 14, 2009)

That pace is fantastic! I could have a feaday there I could take thousands of pics in there!!


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 15, 2009)

Aye mate. Same here but my test****s were begining to freeze due to the cold there. 

The old church it leans against has now been bought (someone beat me to it) and I guess it won't be long before this special bit history is no more..... I do have my eyes on some other stuff though.


----------



## skittles (Jun 15, 2009)

I love the chapel more then the forge but it a cool place too


----------

